# Microchipping In Sheffield



## Karlpetchipping (Aug 2, 2010)

If any members are in or around the sheffield area then visit my webpages! 
We have a special on this month only for microchipping @ £8.00 :thumbup:

::: www.petmicrochipping.org :::
::: www.pet-microchipping.com :::


----------

